# Creating my space and organizing by fabricating



## Janderso (Jun 21, 2019)

Hello all,
One of the challenges of a small space is it's small 
Seriously, being efficient and methodical when deciding a place for everything and everything in it's place.
I'm making good progress. I am building another welding cart that will hold my tanks, the Miller AC/DC 220-mig, tig, stick and the plasma cutter. I am also planning on adding a tig cooler to it some day.
I am thinking I can make some sort of pull out shelf in the pic with the disconnect. I plan on moving the box up and out of the way, put two shelves with a pull out. This way I'll have my 8" bench grinder with the green wheel, 1 gray wheel, a wire wheel and a buffer all in this one spot. I just bought the 3/4 hp Grainger. It has a Chinese wheel but it's well balanced. I got lucky. That will be changed out with a Norton first thing. The Dewalt 8" will hold a gray wheel and the wire wheel
I was hoping to have all my grinding equipment in one spot but that may not work out.
I pick up the shaper, the Baldor tool room grinder and a surface plate next weekend. Need to find a spot for the shaper.
The Brown and Sharpe 618 Micromaster will be here in a couple weeks hopefully.
By Summers end I should have my new shop to my liking.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 21, 2019)

Hey Jeff . I have a few Norton wheels I no longer need , what sizes are you looking for ? I was going to put them on the bay soon but if you have the need for them ……... The shop looks great out there btw .


----------



## dulltool17 (Jun 21, 2019)

Good job, Jeff!

Best thing about tools is using them to make other tools, organize those tools and making more tools.  Truly, the hobbie that keeps on giving...


----------



## C-Bag (Jun 22, 2019)

Good job Jeff.  I'm jealous you have the time to prep before the big stuff arrives and can actually think ahead. When we moved here I just had to jam it all in and I'm still refining, organizing and adjusting.

Not until I worked for my FIL fabbing equipment did I ever work with the workstation idea. Even though he had enough room where he could have made the kind of setup that I'd always worked around where all the machines are lined up against the walls along with work benches, he went with work stations because he originally did everything on site. He had an old telephone truck bed he made into a trailer with his two work stations that could be pulled up inside them. Along with the welder etc. So all of that was just rolled into the shop and I go used to working all 4 sides of the station to access the machine I needed. I've taken that idea to my two car garage shop. The most time consuming part for me was drawers and I realized I just can't have enough drawers/storage. I've since discovered 3 drawer file cabinets from the "Make Something Cool" guy on YouTube. These are perfect for stations as they are well built and the file size drawer in the bottom is perfect for storing lathe chucks, welding helmets, etc. And the two letter drawers work great for tooling. Thanks to a fellow THM'er I found 2 for free!


----------



## Janderso (Jun 22, 2019)

8” with a 5/8” arbor on those Norton wheels.
Thanks for thinking of me.
I like the idea of going to a machine and it’s ready to use. that means outlets everywhere. I thought I had enough. Not even close.
Working on it.


----------



## Janderso (Jun 22, 2019)

Got some work done today.
I sure like my weekends at home.
Getting ready to hand crank a gallon of vanilla bean ice cream.  
Finished the welding cart, I left room for the cooler when it shows up.
Started my grinder bench. I’m thinking a lower pull out shelf for the carbide grinder.


----------



## Janderso (Jun 22, 2019)

I’ll tell you one thing, those tanks are very heavy.
I think I’ll take the rest of the day off


----------



## dulltool17 (Jun 22, 2019)

"Getting ready to hand crank a gallon of vanilla bean ice cream."

Hmm...…...Lathe----backgear-----5 gallons of Vanilla Bean Ice Cream.   Just another crazy idea


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 23, 2019)

I put those Nortons on the for sale thread with your name on them .


----------



## Janderso (Jun 24, 2019)

I'll check it out.
Thanks.


----------



## GreatOldOne (Aug 12, 2019)

Nice cart. Although it does make me smile when you guys in the States start going on about small spaces... isn’t that a Bridgeport or Bridgeport style mill you've got there? And that lathe isn’t a small one. 

I reckon your band saw would take up pretty much all of my shop space. I’m jealous.


----------



## Janderso (Aug 12, 2019)

Great old one,
I guess, small can be relative.
Yep, that’s a full size mill, in fact, I have to get on my tip toes to reach the draw bar. One of these days I’ll make a pneumatic set up.
A bit more organizing in the grinding corner of my, small shop.


----------



## stioc (Aug 12, 2019)

Nice work! Looks like a standard 2 car 20x20 garage? Would love to see pics of the overall layout.

If so, I'm in the same boat except I have not only machining and fabrication going on but a lot of automotive work and occasional woodworking too. I think I change the layout every 3 yrs because as I create more space I fill it twice over with the new stuff lol but as someone said you've got the big boy toys in your's! For me that'll likely happen once I retire and move to a place where i can build a dedicated shop like a 30x40 or something. In the meantime gotta make do with what I've got.


----------



## Janderso (Aug 12, 2019)

30X40 Shop would be a dream. Although there is such thing as too big. IMHO.
My poor wife has no garage anymore. 35 years of marriage, this home had no room for her car and my shop.
She said I could have it. Bless her heart.
Dead smack in the middle I have a 5' X 5' welding table with a shelf under it.
Everything fits, I'm working on having everything plugged in so I don't have to run extension cords.
Lighting was my first project next to paint, insulation and the mini-split.


----------



## ezduzit (Aug 12, 2019)

My welding cart I recently completed holds mig, tig and plasma cutter plus argon and mix. There is a rack for welding rod and a Kennedy cabinet for hood, consumables, tools, etc. And a 50' 6-gauge power cord.




imghost


----------



## Janderso (Aug 12, 2019)

I plan on putting a 220 outlet on the cart. That's a great idea. I need to add more hook space for all the cables. I like your cart! Having all your welding equipment in one easy roll around is a nice compliment to your shop.


----------



## ezduzit (Aug 12, 2019)

J--thank you.


----------



## Janderso (Aug 13, 2019)

Well you asked and who doesn’t love to show off their shop?
Every time I stop and consider all this is new since November of last year. I threw in a couple pics of the family room and kitchen. My wife has been very busy also.


----------



## Stonebriar (Aug 13, 2019)

Great job. All the essentials covered. It really takes time to organize. And shoes by the door to keep those pesky little metal shards out of the house.
I moved a year ago. You throw everything in a box and go.  Originally it took many years to get everything in just the right spot.  After a move its a real quandary of where to put everything.


----------



## stioc (Aug 13, 2019)

That's a very nicely equipped shop, congrats! A two car garage when dedicated entirely makes for a decent sized shop. Thanks for sharing the pics.

What type/size is that green lathe? Looks like you've even got 3 phase power in there for the BP?


----------

